# Catching ROCK DOVES (wild pigeons) legal in Tx?



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi. im curious. is it legal in texas to catch all those white pigeons gatthered with the rest of the rock doves (wild grey pigeons)? 

i checked texas wild life but too much info n feld overwhelmed with so much to read. all i understood was:
need a licence to have certain doves as caretakers/pets
that eurasian doves can be killed any time of the year because they are from somewhere else?

but does that mean can i get a cage and catch white pigeons flying witht eh rest of the wild pigeons? how bout eurasian doves? if they are "ivasive/invasive/invadors? can i keep them as pets with no wild life license? i wish peeps didnt shoot doves at all and irritates me when i hear "this is mother nature" no its not! its nature vs humans!!!

right now i live in texas and with so many laws n regulations i just dont know what to do because its december and people love shooting doves here and hawks are getting pigeons and doves 2!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why would you want to do that? Is it because you don't want them to be shot?


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

yes. basically wana safe them. here even soldiers will speed on gas and run over white wing doves. plus some love to go dove hunting n others train their dogs with wild pigeons but because white pigeons dont last in the wild. i noticed there might b 1 or 2 and suddently disappear from the rest of the grey/white n read somwehere pigeons dont like white pigeons because of camoflauge


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigiesNdovies said:


> Hi. im curious. is it legal in texas to catch all those white pigeons gatthered with the rest of the rock doves (wild grey pigeons)?
> 
> i checked texas wild life but too much info n feld overwhelmed with so much to read. all i understood was:
> need a licence to have certain doves as caretakers/pets
> ...


wild native doves are protected. pigeons are considerd feral and not a native species, so they are not protected.


----------

